# Bell ExpressVu PPV Listings



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does Bell Guide data list PPV movies and start times? DishNetwork did not and it was a pain when we purchased PPVs. I had to do a manual recording, and then go into TivoWeb to rename it .


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

bump


----------



## FatherTed (Sep 14, 2003)

I can't speak for ExpressVu but I have Starchoice and the PPV listings are in the guide data.

In case you aren't aware, the listings at zap2it.com are exactly the same listings as Tivo's guide data. Tivo gets them from the same source. If the listings are there Tivo will have them too. I can't get logged into zap2it right now to check. It's running very slowly.

Edited to add: I finally got logged in. No, the PPV listings are not there for ExpressVu. It just says "Pay Per View:" as the listing.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You have the TiVo and Bell, you tell us.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks FatherTed.

Looks like Bell has the same PPV limitation as Dish.


----------



## falc122727 (Jan 21, 2004)

classicsat said:


> You have the TiVo and Bell, you tell us.


Why such a smartalec answer? I never said I had Bell. I've got a job in Vancouver for the next 6 months and I want to bring one of my Tivos. Trying to decide between cable or sat.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If PPV lisitings are important to you, then choose SC.


----------

